# Weight Struggles



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

Since you've started your thyroid hormone replacement journey, which type of diet helps you stay full but keep the weight off??
I've been struggling with my weight on and off for a while (and honestly, even before I had a partial thyroidectomy I could gain 10 to 15 pounds and become overweight pretty easily). Now Im about 25 pounds heavier than I should be. What has worked for you in the long run??


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

Cutting processed foods as much as possible could help. Low sugar also.

I lost about 15-20 when I cut out gluten, dairy, soy... however I had just started taking thyroid medicine. So I don't exactly know which one was the reason. Maybe a bit of both. I tried to keep processed foods to a minimum. I think that is helpful and helps with the thyroid also.

One thing I highly recommend is not doing a low calorie diet. That will prove to be counter productive if too low. Your body will then slow your body down even more and increase weight.

I'm a male and should be getting 2200 calories a day. I usually get around 2000 though at best. If need be cutting back to around 1700 maybe worthwhile if 2000 is your normal amount.

Walking 30 minutes everyday would be good. I found I look better when I do that (have not done it much recently and it shows).


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

Thanks! I'm pretty good at losing 10lbs but then making it stick and then losing more than that is tough for me.I think you have a good point of not eating processed foods. I'll walk 30 to 60 minutes 4 to 5 times a week. Gonna get back into weights soon.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My diet is a combination - Southbeach style/ Mediterranean, however I eat more ground turkey than fish. I love soups and make them regularly - beans and veggies and occasionally chicken for the protein. We do have a nightly cocktail and love an occasional steak or burger and fries. I am one to eat Mc Donald's at least weekly if not more as I go through drive thru for lunch when out running errand's - Mc Double, fries and Senior Coke ;- What we don't do is refined flour other than a saltine.

My personal thought is it's about moderation and activity rather than diet or at least a combination of both. Find a way of eating you can live with.

I wear a tracker for insurance discounts and regularly average 10K-14K daily. Walk my dog a mile everyday, do all yardwork, housework and home repair. Maybe I'm an overly active person but both hubby and myself are fit, in shape and not overweight. Hubby works out daily - is behind a desk the rest of day. Muscle burns fat and we are both also fairly muscular.


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

That sounds pretty healthy. I think I need to increase my steps more. Although I hit 10k some days I bet I don't average that. Thx for the ideas!


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

Well my struggles make more sense now. I've been taking some fasting blood sugar readings and I am so close to pre diabetic now . This was not the case a year or two or three ago when all my readings were in the low eighties . My dad has Type 2 and my grandfather had type 2, although my grandfather was not overweight. So it is time for a diet overhaul and a good old sugar detox. I expect to move a lot more with my new step counter coming in! Good news is that I've been able to keep off eight of the 10 lb I lost the summer


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I don't have added sugars hardly at all. Just a little bit of honey sometimes in a smoothy. And very few other times. I found that to be a key to helping out with hashimotos and hypothyroidism. Especially when my levels are off. My body doesn't handle sugars well at all. But when my levels got better my body seemed to be a little better at handling it.

Processed foods should be kept to a minimum.

I also avoid gluten, dairy, and soy. I wouldn't say everyone has to do that. But if you are struggling that's something to consider trying. Gluten seems to be the one that has the highest benefit with dairy a close second. Soy also seems to cause issues for people.

These are somewhat alternative concepts, but I have seen a lot of people get some benefit from taking those steps. Especially for the Hashimoto's side of things if any of you have Hashimotos (most of us do).

I should mention that doing gluten and dairy free is extremely difficult...so keep that in mind. And getting enough calories each day can be a challenge. Low calorie diets are terrible for hypothyroidism.


----------

